# Corpus Christi Advise



## Randy A. (Jul 6, 2009)

I am heading down to Corpus Christi in two weeks for the Wife's family reuinion and would like to find a Nice Place to stay with my RV.

Possibly some place we can walk to fish a little and maybe a pool for the kids to cool off a bit.


Any Advice would be great.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I spent a couple of months in Corpus working. I really enjoyed the views and it was also close to many places you can walk to fish. It is quite, great people, and I had a wonderful time. The moon on the water was worth the views.

It is located in Four Bluff right on the Laguna Madre.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

If youâ€™re self contained then you can plant yourself right on the beach at PINS, Port A, or several places in between. If you need hook-ups then Mustang Island State park is an option or the county park at Port A. 

Iâ€™m sure there are a lot of other RV parks in the CC area but when Iâ€™m down there Iâ€™d rather stay on the gulf than in a park. Fishing right outside your door and plenty of water for the kids to cool off in and sand for building castles.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Port A has some nice RV parks and the cleanest beaches. If you do park the RV on the beach, park on the dune side of "weed" line....high tide will wash the sand out from under the tires. Could just park the RV in "pylon" area, thats what we do. Protected area from traffic, far enough in from high tides etc.
Not mt RV but gives ya an idea of the Pylon area if your not familiar


----------



## Randy A. (Jul 6, 2009)

If youâ€™re self contained then you can plant yourself right on the beach at PINS, Port A, or several places in between. If you need hook-ups then Mustang Island State park is an option or the county park at Port A. 

Iâ€™m sure there are a lot of other RV parks in the CC area but when Iâ€™m down there Iâ€™d rather stay on the gulf than in a park. Fishing right outside your door and plenty of water for the kids to cool off in and sand for building castles.

See! I looked up a couple State Parks in the area on the internet and they only stated that they had Tent camping nothing about RV hook ups???????


----------



## Randy A. (Jul 6, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks for the advice guys! The wife booked us at the Sandollar Resort in Rockport. Two Pools...Walk across the street to a fishing pier and some nice reviews online

Randy


----------

